# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Brock Lesnar in negotiations with K-1

## kihop

http://sportsnavi.yahoo.co.jp/fight/...t00008846.html

Former NCAA wrestler and WWE star, Brock Lesnar, is to be in negotians with to K-1 to fight in an upcoming K-1 hero's event. Rumor is that his competitor will be Bob Sapp.

*BROCK LESNAR*

 *BOB SAPP*

----------


## sonar1234

Yeah i did ear that too, lets hope its not all crap like Goldberg did in 2003

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

My guess is k-1 doesnt test. But if he was a ncaa and comedy tv wrestler why start out in stand up only?

----------


## Superhuman

he would kick sapp's ass. sapp can't fight - he is slow and he doesn't know how to throw a clean punch, he throws ogre punches. oh, and does anyone else think that brock has a weird lookin body?

----------


## Ammar

That would be interesting...I want him in the UFC but he probably would have a problem making the 265lbs weight limit.

----------


## zimmy

he's an x wrestler isn't he? Like collegiate? I don't like wwe shit but i gotta admit... it was impressive that he lifted big show so easily

----------


## simm

I heard a rumor a few years back that he had a fight on the football field whilst at school and punched like a bitch...Only what i heard from sum1 who read it on net!! Imo lesnar would gas and be a very shit mma fighter!! Time will tell if this is true..

----------


## zimmy

eh...you ever get in a fight in football gear before?

----------


## simm

> eh...you ever get in a fight in football gear before?


Wouldn't know mate..Don't know shit bout 'football' I'm english..lol Only stating wat i heard

----------


## Hunter

Maybe he is talking to K1 hero's? I really dont know but just a thought I mean makes more since since he wrestled for the U of M. Also he does not gas he was a huge college heavyweight and he never gassed. however I dont know what is gas tank is like now

----------


## Timm1704

> he would kick sapp's ass. sapp can't fight - he is slow and he doesn't know how to throw a clean punch, he throws ogre punches. oh, and does anyone else think that brock has a weird lookin body?


yes i agree, he doesnt look like the average bodybuilder thats for sure, not very aesthetically pleasing, but huge, lean, and strong as hell too. i wouldnt complain having his physique or credentials, or his wife or money hehe

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I like how K-1 is reducing themselves to freakshows

----------


## Superhuman

> yes i agree, he doesnt look like the average bodybuilder thats for sure, not very aesthetically pleasing, but huge, lean, and strong as hell too. i wouldnt complain having his physique or credentials, or his wife or money hehe


yeah you are right, about most of that but I still wouldn't want his physique

----------


## trulbfan3

ide take his physice any day. or bob sapps long as i still got to be white

----------


## Sepsis

i hear k-1 signed sakuraba also. i will look for the article, but they are stocking up on crowd pleasing talent.

----------


## Sepsis

here is the link:

http://completevaletudoaccess.blogspot.com/

----------


## kihop

Here's a nice link to some of Lesnar's training routines:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTczM...brock%20lesnar

----------


## Big Broker 1

strong dude but i dont know about fighting...watching him and sapp go at it might put me to sleep...

----------


## simm

Looks strong but looked shit on the bag...

----------


## kihop

> Looks strong but looked shit on the bag...


Yeah seriously..dude looks real akward when he punches.

----------


## brjrj0000

> he would kick sapp's ass. sapp can't fight - he is slow and he doesn't know how to throw a clean punch, he throws ogre punches. oh, and does anyone else think that brock has a weird lookin body?



Do you have any idea what you are talking about. Im pretty sure sure Sapp has a 7-4 kickboxing record and those loses came to some pretty good fighters. Not to mention an 8-2 mma record with loses against good comp. Rumor has it Fedors even been ducking him for a fight. Sure his punches maybe not be the cleanest but doesnt mean they arent effective. Does Brock even have any ring experience i know he was a D1 wrestler but thats it. Sorry but i think Sapp would win this one 9 out of 10 times

----------


## Hunter

fedor would not duck Sapp esp in a mma match I mean come on its Sapp

----------


## kihop

Cro Cop made Sapp cry

----------


## Timm1704

from what ive seen of bob sapp, sure, he is one big, strong aggressive mo fo, but he has no technique, no skill, looks shit in the ring IMO. fedor has fought larger opponents before, and annhialated them. sapp would be no different

----------


## simm

Fedor would **** sapp up within 1st minute of match imo..Just like zuluzhino..Must give sapp credit tho,he did win k-1 korea i heard...Just wait and see wat happens wiv lesnar..All hype and will be crap imho,everybody knows how much effort it takes to take sum1 down in mma nowadays plus his striking looks atrocious!!!

----------


## sonar1234

Lesner my ass,

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Yeah seriously..dude looks real akward when he punches.


That video proves he can't punch. Wrestle maybe, but he's not a striker.

----------


## simm

> That video proves he can't punch. Wrestle maybe, but he's not a striker.


We all know that you MUST be able to strike in mma nowadays..The takedown and lay on them days have gone!!! Lesnar = another strong wrestler..Plenty of them been subbed in the good ol days...

----------


## sonar1234

I just watch the video , all i have to say is that there are some very good bodyweight exercices, and its sad that Brock left pro wrestling cause he was quit good at it.

Is punching is awful but i guess we will have to wait and see what he can do in MMA he does have a terrible stand up.

----------


## Hunter

> We all know that you MUST be able to strike in mma nowadays..The takedown and lay on them days have gone!!! Lesnar = another strong wrestler..Plenty of them been subbed in the good ol days...


Matt hughes has awful striking I mean to a point it is essential but really if you can dominate a wrestling game and learn sub defense and elbows you can win a far share of fights another example of awful striking tito. Although I do no know if K1 hero's if that is what he is fighting allows elbows I dont believe they do but yeah I dont know if brock will make a impact or not just have to wait and see

----------


## Sepsis

can you guys believe that lesnar claims to this day he never touched any aas and is all natty? yeah righ, and im the second comming of christ!

----------


## sonar1234

Steroids is part of the buisness, in pro wrestling at least it is, people will not pay to go see average man wrestling they wanna see huge guys.

----------


## Hawse

I met him once while I waited table's. He was a real horsesass, now his wife was really nice and even apolgized for his attitude. Never touched AAS? I have to call BS.

----------


## simm

> I met him once while I waited table's. He was a real horsesass, now his wife was really nice and even apolgized for his attitude. Never touched AAS? I have to call BS.


Just for that kind of attitude i hope he enters mma and gets KTFO...

----------


## Hawse

Yea me too. I think Sapp would beat him any way

----------


## HeavyHitter

Fighters aren't that skilled but its fckin crazy just to think about!! lol

What do you mean by that?

----------


## USfighterFC

Lesner is prolly one of the biggest assholes there is. One thing was he put up an incredible record in collegiate wrestling it was pretty unreal. I believe he competed at around 250 lbs as well. Well he cant punch cuz he never trained for it most likely, you cant blame him for that. Sapp came into the game very late and has made a success out of himself. Like it or not you know his name and who he was won and lost to. Maybe Lesnar can bring something to the table....we'll just have to wait and see. I hope he goes to k-1 heroes.

----------

